# First day of vacation in Mexico Beach = misery



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Got to fish about an hour tonight before the fun started.
Stepped on a hard head cat and the the sucker popped the fin all the way into my foot. 
My wife helped me hobble back to the beach house and we got it cleaned up. Now I can enjoy my vacation watching tv and hurting.
Hope you guys had better luck today !


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*mexico beach*

Sorry to hear about that but you may want to go to the doctor,we have had two friends who did the same thing and they went thru hel; before they got them cleaned up.One went thru 4 little operations and was on crutches for months.If it swells or really starts hurting do not mess around, Go to the doctor!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Suck it up and keep fishing ya pussy.


Water as hot as you can stand it without actually burning yourself, soak for at least an hour.
Did you double check the fishes spine to make sure none of it broke off?
If in doubt, go to the Doc asap or you may regret it.
The infection can get really nasty and healing is prolonged.

G'luck.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks !
My wife is a RN and she is keeping an eye on it.
Trust me, if the boss lady says I have to go .... I better not argue .
Never had a saltwater cat fin me that I can remember , it is not pleasant .


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey , I'm sucking it up. Trying to figure what I can use for a crutch on the sand lol.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Been there, feel for ya, even a clean one can hurt for a day or two.
Take it easy on it and let it heal.
At least it wasn't a ray, those are even worse.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks man,
Nurse wifey is treating it . Will keep it iced and propped up tomorrow and maybe Monday when the real tourists are gone I can go back to fishing.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Tobacco spit will draw the poison out, if it's not to late. I took a hardhead to the hilt in my calf muscle it knocked me on my knees it hurt so bad. I pulled it out and put tobacco spit on it I was fishing the next day. It works for bees & wasp too.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

stc1993 said:


> Tobacco spit will draw the poison out, if it's not to late. I took a hardhead to the hilt in my calf muscle it knocked me on my knees it hurt so bad. I pulled it out and put tobacco spit on it I was fishing the next day. It works for bees & wasp too.


Yes sir it does work for wasps and bees so as soon as my wife got finished cleaning it I told her to bring me my can of dip so I could doctor it up . :thumbsup:


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

so thats an affirmative on the baccy spit? i know it works for yella jackets also; just dont wanna offer someone a sticky stinky solution w/out merit.

had a friend used to use novacaine or anbesol (tooth numbing stuff) on a wasp sting and said it helped? i dont think it could hurt to try. feel better man


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

It's a lot better this morning . Getting it cleaned fast was a big help.
The tobacco definitely helped draw the sting out.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Rightbrained said:


> Hey , I'm sucking it up. Trying to figure what I can use for a crutch on the sand lol.


I don't have a picture, but, I put larger size wheels on my walker for my 'bad days.' Just an idea.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> I don't have a picture, but, I put larger size wheels on my walker for my 'bad days.' Just an idea.


A man has to do whatever necessary to facilitate our fishing habits.
I'm getting around on it pretty good now even though it's still hurting so in a couple of hours I will be trying it again.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Rightbrained said:


> A man has to do whatever necessary to facilitate our fishing habits.
> I'm getting around on it pretty good now even though it's still hurting so in a couple of hours I will be trying it again.


How is that foot doing? Hope its all healed up by now.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for asking !
It's all good and now it's just a war story .
There is still a little sorenes deep in that foot but it's nothing to complain about.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ouch....but remember---PICS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN!!!! hahaha no really, did you get pics??? hahaha Hope your foot gets better man, staying in might have it's rewards????


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

I got a pic after we cleaned it up and the wife wrapped a compression wrap around it.


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

My dad was taking a good size hard head off the hook at Pickens on the jetty it slipped out his hand fell fin down and went through the top of his foot. He reached down pulled it out 3 days later his foot was the size of a softball. One trip to the ER and he was out of work a month In a lot of pain. That's one fish you have to be careful with or it can hurt you. Hope you get to fishing soon and get better


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

Bigwill4life said:


> My dad was taking a good size hard head off the hook at Pickens on the jetty it slipped out his hand fell fin down and went through the top of his foot. He reached down pulled it out 3 days later his foot was the size of a softball. One trip to the ER and he was out of work a month In a lot of pain. That's one fish you have to be careful with or it can hurt you. Hope you get to fishing soon and get better


Yep, those things cause some pain. I was lucky and was back to fishing the next day but man did it hurt !


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Hot Water!!! Soak it, soak it soak it!! Same for lionfish stings. The quicker you can get hot water on it the better.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

rustybucket said:


> Hot Water!!! Soak it, soak it soak it!! Same for lionfish stings. The quicker you can get hot water on it the better.


Hot water is the ticket . As soon as my wife helped me hobble off the beach I got that foot in the tub and turned the warm water on and soaked it. That water didn't actually get hot but it was enough to help.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Damn Brained... That hurts and I have been there. Last time that happened to me I hurt too. Took a shot of good bourbon and aked the misses for a...... ;o)

Ended up with the bourbon only but it did help.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

devinsdad said:


> Damn Brained... That hurts and I have been there. Last time that happened to me I hurt too. Took a shot of good bourbon and aked the misses for a...... ;o)
> 
> Ended up with the bourbon only but it did help.


Lmao, I know that's right !


----------

